
U.S. Navy Decommissions USS Enterprise - pazrul
http://gcaptain.com/u-s-navy-decommissions-uss-enterprise-the-worlds-first-nuclear-powered-aircraft-carrier/
======
dekhn
My coworker and I thought it would be awesome if James Kirk (captain of the
Zumwalt) stole this (a la every Star Trek Movie) from the dock and saved the
world.

------
devnonymous
I read the same news but from a different perspective yesterday. Thought it
might be of interest to some. [http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/us-
decommissions-us...](http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/us-
decommissions-uss-enterprise-nuclear-ship-that-once-threatened-
india/articleshow/56975969.cms)

